# drivers window only goes quater way down!



## 2fas4u428 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,
Just wondering if anyone has had a problem with drivers window only going 1/4 of way and make crunching sound ! Have not removed door panel yet also seems to pop door open when you put it down HUM ? :confused


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So did you get it fixed cause im also having the same problem but on my 92 Regal it also makes that same crunching sound.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I've heard stories of guys pulling door panels off car doors from brand new vehicles with similar symptoms.... They sometimes find empty pop cans inside..

Apparently they either can't find the garbage can while on the line, or just needed some amusement.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did you check if the Rubber seal is hooking under the window and causing friction? That has happen to me before and I simply pulled it out with a credit card.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Im not fully familiar with the inside of the GTO doors but I have worked on quite a few other GMs Buicks etc....If the GTO has cable operated window regulators this sounds like your problem. From the crunching noise your describing it sounds a lot like those other GMs. They have a power window motor which runs a set of cables, almost like bicycle brake cables, and they tend to bind up and come out of place inside the door. Chances are you will need a new window regulator.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

the same thing happend on mine the front track came off the window so i glued it back on with 3m black window urethane work good so far been 3 months .


----------

